# If I didn't have a golden....



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I would have a:

Flat-coated Retriever
Toller 
Australian Shepherd - I adore these dogs. I've actually thought about adding one to the pack at some point.
Border Collie
Chocolate Lab

I also like great pyrenees and weimaraners. What about you?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine Would be Belgian Tervuren and Bull Mastiff's


----------



## ScoutsMom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd have a lab of any color, although my younger brother (17) thinks it should be a chocolate so we would have one of each color in the family

Or

A Brittany, we used to do show and field with ours when I was young. Rosie was a great dog.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'd have a Vizsla..they are pretty dogs and Ive read they are "velcro" dogs...I would love that!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'd GET a Golden. They're the only dog for us! :smooch:


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

ScoutsMom12 said:


> A Brittany, we used to do show and field with ours when I was young. Rosie was a great dog.


My dad raises and hunts Brittanies. They are AWESOME dogs! His current one is Bogey's best friend.

Here is a picture of them play fighting and one of them taking a nap on Christmas:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

BLACK lab, of course. Kinda like what I've seen of Tollers


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I looked very seriously at Aussie's before deciding upon a golden.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Definitely a Great Dane and a Standard Poodle.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Golden's all the way, second labs, my Sadie is just too cool!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Newfs. My Goldens are getting older, (as are some of my Newfs ... the rescues), and when they go to the Bridge, we'll stick with Newfs, but will be specific about the lineage due to activity level. Yes, some do have a LOT of energy and are very active.

We switched to Newfs because they're more low keyed, and we're getting "older". Young Goldens need a lot more directed exercise than we felt we could handle as time marches on. Heck, even our middle aged Goldens still have a LOT of energy ... and the seniors are pretty darned active too! (Which is GOOD. I'm happy they're so healthy)

I can deal with Newf puppies. And by the time they're two ... they're quite calm, in general. Works for us.



> Toller


Bogey's Mom .... you might want to get to know a few Tollers before deciding to get one. They make even active Goldens look like slugs. :lol: We have one. A rescue who's 8 years old and she's a wild child! hahahaha From what I've learned, they're ALL like that!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

An aussie and bernese mountain dog.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I was seriously thinking about getting an aussie instead of getting a Golden as a second dog. But then I broke down and got Cedar our second Golden! Aussie are a lot higher energy, and they just dont fit my lifestyle right now! but definably love Aussie's.. As well as Sibes. The Bernese Mountains are lovely too!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

This game is almost mean, telling us to imagine a world without Goldens... 

I love long haired GSD almost as much as Goldens, so they'd be on the top of my list. I also love Newfoundlands, Dobermans, Shelties, Australian Sheepdogs, Whippets, and Border Collies. I love most dog breeds.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Border Collie. But if you think a Golden needs exercise... 

-Larry



Bogey's Mom said:


> I would have a:
> 
> Flat-coated Retriever
> Toller
> ...


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

My next door neighbor has a duck tolling retriever that is absolutely handsome but boy...talk about ENERGY! MAN, that dog has more energy that it can possibly handle and this is AFTER he has a 5 mile run everyday with his owner. He's currently Amber's bestest boyfriend and they absolutely go ga-ga over each other but that doggie outruns her in circles lol. Amber is definately smarter then he is and will simply cut him off at the pass but what a beautiful boy his is. 
As far as my choice if I did not have a Golden and for some reason was not oging to get another golden I would have to go with a Whippet. They seem like some of the most cuddly human loving dogs. I love the way they look and run. I like that they enjoy just relaxing in the house as well and can be so laid back. I was thinking of adding one to the household after my babygirl(Human) Kayla is born. Amber needs a playmate.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

We also have a Westie but that is more my gf's dog.

I would pick either.....a chocolate lab, GSD, or a boxer.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

whippet all the way there not demending of exercise like goldens are and i've heard not so destructive as goldens too. I love the way whippets feel just like velvet,they also do not have that doggy odor like goldens have,easier to keep clean. Plus my parents will allow a whippet inside where my goldens have to stay outside.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Borzoi, Saluki, Whippet (have two), Greyhound, or Azawakh...

Those are my real true breeds and the dogs best suited to me, both visually and temperamentally. I'm lazy and clean and I like dog breeds that don't create mess in the house... I hate slobber, hair, and barking... I can't stand dogs that like strangers as much as they like their owners... I have limited patience with dogs that knock things over, are not graceful, etc... I absolutely LOVE to run my dogs every day, but dogs that demand exercise or else they're nuts are annoying to me. 

So why do I like Goldens? LOL I just do- I had such a special one once and I got hooked. They're worth all the mess and hassle!! Plus I think they're beautiful and I will admit looks are very important to me when picking a dog. I don't care if it's a show dog necessarily, but I have to think its beautiful. 

Interestingly, our Golden Francine is quite my type of dog. She's not shy at all, but she doesn't go up to strangers or act like an idiot when she meets people. She's much more like my Whippets than like most Goldens. She's not as graceful, but she doesn't just push her way through things like some retrievers. She walks around knicknacks and similar, and she is gentle and dignified. And she's gorgeous!!! She's so loyal that with almost no true training she walks by my side without a leash, even with people and other dogs all around... she's just great... and unlike the sighthounds, she lacks that separation anxiety type insecurity, and is just fine being crated or left if necessary. Plus she plays ball, loves to swim, and has a beautiful coat I love to groom. My guy wishes she was more wrestley and playful and wild- but I am thrilled she is not. She doesn't care for that rough stuff at all and mostly wants to take peaceful walks and cuddle. She's such a sweetheart. 

As far as non sighthound breeds I would own:

German Shepherd Dog (love how loyal and one person they are)
A field type Lab... don't like the heavey set show types

I love shelties and Border Collies and similar, but I'd never have a dog breed that was barky, as I have zip tolerance for barking. I'm so used to non barking breeds that barking dogs startle me.

I love the look of Sibes and Malamutes, but I doubt I'd have one at this point. Same with Setters- hell an Irish Setter, with it's sighthound like elegance and gorgeous coat may be my dream dog appearance wise. 

My next dog will either be a GSD or another Golden (that's what my guy likes, and of course that's fine with me... and he doesn't mind dirt, hair, slobber, and goofy behavior at all) or, if it's a dog for just myself (like when my Whippets pass on) it'll be a sighthound of some type.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A Goldendoodle.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

it'd be something with "retriever" on the end. absolutely something in the sporting group, but preferably a purebred mutt, like i have now.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Our childhood Golden died when I was 14 and my sister was 18, and when she went out on her own, she couldn't handle the thought of a dog so similar to the one we loved so much, so she got a Black Lab.

I thought I would feel the same way, and I love labs, but when it came time to get a pup of my very own, I went straight back to the Goldies and never looked back. I'm thinking I'm about 18 months away from my next, so I'm already pre-planning and looking at far-off litters. 

So, if not Goldens, Labs. But probably just Goldens forever.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> A Goldendoodle.



ROFLBO!!!!!! Now that started my day with a laugh!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't imagine life without a golden (or 2 or 3 or......). However, I love bench bred springers and would love an English cocker too.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Probably a black lab. My brother had one and he was such a good dog. I'm planning on rescuing a dog of some kind next time. So many dogs need a home. But I will look for a golden or lab. And he/she can be a mix.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

a beagle.of course!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Golden, Newfie, Swiss Mountian, or a mix that we fell in love with. We are or should i say I have been thinking about another Golden for Chloe to play with. Tuck-tuck just isn't the most playful guy, he only wants to play when he wants too, silly shih-tzu!


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's my list if I couldn't have a golden:
Boxer, Lab, Schnauzer, flat coated retriever
and although I don't know much about them a field spaniel and german shorthaired pointer


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

"If I didn't have a Golden" - I'd be LOST!!!

My all-time favorite breed (before I met Mandy) USED to be German Shepherd Dogs, so I'd probably have to have one or two of them, but my best answer is "I'd GET one!!!"


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't even imagine life without a golden.
There are other breeds I like but 
I would never be without a golden.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I love Bernese Mountian Dogs, Great Danes, and Whippets, maybe a Grey Hound or a Newfie. If I had to have a small breed I would choose a Papillion or a Poodle. I like the big dog carefree attitude though. The best dog would probably choose me though, as I would more than likely get a mixed breed rescue.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay, well _besides _a Goldendoodle, and I'd have another Pointer (English, and one is in the works...). Other contenders would be: (In no order)

English Cocker
Welsh Springer Spaniel
German Wire Haired Pointer
Standard Poodle
English Foxhound
Portuguese Water Dog
Smooth Fox Terrier
Border Terrier
Papillon
Pomeranian
Pug
Pembroke Welsh Corgi


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh if I HAD to have a dog under 40 pounds (other than a female Whippet! lol) it'd be a Bad-senji (Basenji) as I do love them too! Stubborn, and WAY TOO smart... think having a two year old child for 15 years... but they're clean, super fun, and really cool! I do like Italian Greyhounds for the obvious reason that they are sighthoundy... but I can't deal with the shivering, broken legs, possible barkiness, and especially, how they're hard to housebreak.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

A german shepherd of course! 

Other breeds would be

Border Collie
Greyhound
Standard Poodle.
Field bred Lab.

And maybe a scruffy little terrier type!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If I couldn't have a golden then I'd enjoy having:

a lab, chessie, or bernese mountain dog.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Okay, well _besides _a Goldendoodle, and I'd have another Pointer (English, and one is in the works...). Other contenders would be: (In no order)
> 
> English Cocker
> Welsh Springer Spaniel
> ...


Wait....I don't see Cockerpoo anywhere on your list. What gives?


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have always wanted a Great Dane, but I think that I am addicted to Golden Retrievers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I would have a ????????
What I found. He was starved, wormy had rickets and about 8 - 9 weeks old. I don't quite know what he is - besides the bassett. Wanna guess?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Jack Russell terrier or JRT mix


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

They ARE Velcro dogs I have Vizsla AND Goldens! Great combo!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

If I didn't have a golden? My world would be a sad sad place. Oh that is not your question.

I love Labs! I have one working on #2 (they are the #2 spot on my list)
I am intrigued by Flat Coats
Tollers have caught my eye lately too. 

I love retrievers or most dogs considered in the "sporting group". However I hope to always in my life have at least one golden, and one lab.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

In addition to Goldens ...
Some day I hope to be owned by a few

- *Great Danes*
-* Newfs*
- *English Mastiffs*


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess I'd check into the Flat Coat...
That is if the temperament is about the same as a Golden.
I have just noticed them.
Karen


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I would have a Flat Coat. For all of you that said you'd have an Aussie, I do Aussie Rescue and boy are they different than Goldens.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm fascinated with german shepherds. Just not sure I'm the right kind of person for one. And I really don't know what I'd do without a fishing buddy


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm fascinated with german shepherds. Just not sure I'm the right kind of person for one. And I really don't know what I'd do without a fishing buddy


 
Well as an owner of an All Breed Boarding Kennel I have had a ton of Shpherds come stay here...if you love the GR you may take issue with the German Shep...two TOTALLY different types of temperaments...Ger Shep are herding dogs and really are suspicious of anyone and anything...they are pretty aloof, I know lots of people are devoted to their shepherds. While I like the way they LOOK...and most of the time they are nice dogs...I just don't see myself warming up to them as a companion...Sporting dogs are the BEST if you ask me...lol but then I am biased toward the group...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Wait....I don't see Cockerpoo anywhere on your list. What gives?


 
On my list are both English Cocker and Standard Poodle. Because I am a breeder, I would mate the two. And then I would have me some Francais-Anglais Cockney da Pous.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rough collie (sable and white)
Bloodhound
Gordon Setter
A confident Bichon Frise


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Spun Gold said:


> Well as an owner of an All Breed Boarding Kennel I have had a ton of Shpherds come stay here...if you love the GR you may take issue with the German Shep...two TOTALLY different types of temperaments...Ger Shep are herding dogs and really are suspicious of anyone and anything...they are pretty aloof, I know lots of people are devoted to their shepherds. While I like the way they LOOK...and most of the time they are nice dogs...I just don't see myself warming up to them as a companion...Sporting dogs are the BEST if you ask me...lol but then I am biased toward the group...


Yes they are aloof to many people but that is kind of the beauty of them. You are their world. While I adore how outgoing Willow is I know that she would be content to follow the nearest nice person who has food. Of course she is bonded to me but not on the level that Diesel has.

If you make friends with Diesel he is a friend for life.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Rough collie
> Bloodhound
> Gordon Setter
> A confident Bichon Frise


Betcha if ya lived with a Rough Collie and a Smooth Collie, and then had to kick one of them out, Lassie would be taking a hike. :sadwavey: 
I've lived with both, and now own a Smooth. 

*Disclaimer - I love both, but Smooths are easier to live with, and considerably more clever.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Yes they are aloof to many people but that is kind of the beauty of them. You are their world. While I adore how outgoing Willow is I know that she would be content to follow the nearest nice person who has food. Of course she is bonded to me but not on the level that Diesel has.
> 
> If you make friends with Diesel he is a friend for life.


That's what gets me  Diesel is the one that started this with me LOL


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Newfs. My Goldens are getting older, (as are some of my Newfs ... the rescues), and when they go to the Bridge, we'll stick with Newfs, but will be specific about the lineage due to activity level. Yes, some do have a LOT of energy and are very active.
> 
> We switched to Newfs because they're more low keyed, and we're getting "older". Young Goldens need a lot more directed exercise than we felt we could handle as time marches on. Heck, even our middle aged Goldens still have a LOT of energy ... and the seniors are pretty darned active too! (Which is GOOD. I'm happy they're so healthy)
> 
> ...


 I had a few questions I wanted to ask you about Newfs because I never heard of them until I came on here. What kind of weather do you have to have to own a Newf? What's the standard size? Do they need a lot of excercise? I just love them and think they are awesome.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Betcha if ya lived with a Rough Collie and a Smooth Collie, and then had to kick one of them out, Lassie would be taking a hike. :sadwavey:
> I've lived with both, and now own a Smooth.
> 
> *Disclaimer - I love both, but Smooths are easier to live with, and considerably more clever.


My friend Annie "rescued" err purchased two rough collies from a show breeder in Florida (the older collies were "debarked", so Annie couldnt leave the pups). Anyway, these are two of the best dogs, warm-hearted,kingly and kindly. And yes, I'm busted, they look like more beautiful lassies! My dad read all the Albert Payson Terhune collie books to me, like Lad Of Sunnybank Farm- which is where my collie crush probably originated


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Yes they are aloof to many people but that is kind of the beauty of them. You are their world. While I adore how outgoing Willow is I know that she would be content to follow the nearest nice person who has food. Of course she is bonded to me but not on the level that Diesel has.
> 
> If you make friends with Diesel he is a friend for life.


That's kind of like ZsaZsa is my Australian cattle dog. She couldn't care less about strangers but she greets friends we walk with every day. 
She has never been agressive with anyone she just ignores people. Bogart is a social Butterfly and some people don't want to meet him (imagine that. He has gotten good about walking with me right by people when I call him to me. I don't have to put him on the leash anymore. Since we always walk on the off leash trail I don't put him on the leash anymore for people without dogs passing us. I expect him to behave and walk nicely by them now since he is not a pup anymore (It did take him a little convincing) but he knows now.
ZsaZsa has never gotten me in trouble with people (Bogart is another story)


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bogart'sMom said:


> That's kind of like ZsaZsa is my Australian cattle dog. She couldn't care less about strangers but she greets friends we walk with every day.
> She has never been agressive with anyone she just ignores people. Bogart is a social Butterfly and some people don't want to meet him (imagine that. He has gotten good about walking with me right by people when I call him to me. I don't have to put him on the leash anymore. Since we always walk on the off leash trail I don't put him on the leash anymore for people without dogs passing us. I expect him to behave and walk nicely by them now since he is not a pup anymore (It did take him a little convincing) but he knows now.
> ZsaZsa has never gotten me in trouble with people (Bogart is another story)


P.S. If I would get another breed of dog it either would be a Lab or a heeler. But it would have to be a heeler like my ZsaZsa with her Temperament I mean. I have seen some pretty crazy ACDs before. Don't want one of those LOL.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

An aloof, wary attitude is part of the herding dogs character. Some of the herding group dogs were also intended to be guard dogs, as well, so that characteristic is even more pronounced. The herding instinct remains _very _strong in some of them, and can be a challenge to live with.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd like to think I'll always have at least one golden, love the breed, love everything (well, almost everything) about them. But seeing as over the last two years have developed some very painful back issues which makes the bathing, grooming, walking, and doing my beloved obedience training and competing increasingly hard, been thinking about what breed would be easier. My daughter has a sweet little shih tzu, she is a living doll. No shedding either, but the grooming can be a bit of a pain. And no way when you can't bend over without causing pain could I train a little thing like that. Guess I will stick with my loyal and faithful golden pals, just need to train them to be service dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> My friend Annie "rescued" err purchased two rough collies from a show breeder in Florida (the older collies were "debarked", so Annie couldnt leave the pups). Anyway, these are two of the best dogs, warm-hearted,kingly and kindly. And yes, I'm busted, they look like more beautiful lassies! My dad read all the Albert Payson Terhune collie books to me, like Lad Of Sunnybank Farm- which is where my collie crush probably originated


 
Oh, no doubt they are sweet and wonderful. Both varieties are. I've just found the Smooths to be so much brighter.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think in the future we will be doing small toy dogs. Non-shedding...say a minature poodle. Its just easier to have a dog that weighs less then you do and a dog that will fit in your car. Of course, I'll have to make sure Lucky wont' eat his little companion....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> I think in the future we will be doing small toy dogs. Non-shedding...say a minature poodle. Its just easier to have a dog that weighs less then you do and a dog that will fit in your car. Of course, I'll have to make sure Lucky wont' eat his little companion....


I think miniature dauchsunds are cool. I'd always want something with a big bark though. I love the big bark.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> The herding instinct remains _very _strong in some of them, and can be a challenge to live with.


You're talking about the GSD? How so?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> You're talking about the GSD? How so?


 
No, JoEllen. I was referring to the group in general.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> I think miniature dauchsunds are cool. I'd always want something with a big bark though. I love the big bark.


I agree that a big Golden bark is much more pleasent then a high-pitched yap. But MY little yapper won't be yapping....much hopefully.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Laura, are you saying that german shepherds are a challenge to live with? I don't understand what you meant, just wanted you to explain if it's relevant to GSD's.

:wave:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My friends Elizabeth and Josh are having a rough go with a pair of shiba inu. Those would not be the right dogs for me.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Second choice? Goldens and more goldens!

Our third and fourth choices......................see #2 above.

SJ


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Laura, are you saying that german shepherds are a challenge to live with? I don't understand what you meant, just wanted you to explain if it's relevant to GSD's.
> 
> :wave:


Yes, JoEllen, GSD's _can_ _be _a challenge to live with. Well bred Shepherds will have an innate desire and high drive to work. They are not a breed meant to simply lie around the house - boredom readily manifests in destructive behavior. They need a lot of exerise and must be trained beginning at a very early age. Herding behaviors such as chasing - cars, bikes, children, and joggers, and heel nipping are strong. Without proper and extensive socialization, they can become suspicious of nearly everyone, leading to biting. They are also a breed that easily becomes over dependent, which can lead to severe separation anxiety, again, resulting in destructive behaviors. 
They are serious shedders. Makes Goldens, and even Labradors, look like rookies.
And they are considered one of the riskiest breeds in relation to health problem.

There are some _wonderful _German Shepherds - and I have been fortunate to own one, but unstable and neurotic dogs are seen far too often. If someone is considering a GSD a LOT of homework needs to be done to find a breeder that knows what they are doing. A knowlegeable breeder will be honest in assessing whether a Shepherd is the right breed for someone inquiring, particularly if they have never owned one before.

Also to be considered is that in many places, they are considered a legal liability, and getting homeowners insurance may be difficult - many companies will not provide coverage to owners of GSD's (and several other breeds, deservedly or not.)


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Other than all the breds already in my home, I really want a Bernie next..
If a small dog, I'd go with a Havanese, had 1 as a foster and BOY are they wonderful dogs...Sure do miss that guy!!!
This is Scamp the foster we had....


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Laura is spot on. Diesel _has _to have a run every day. At least an hour of off leash walking with some ball fetching thrown in. We also play finding toys in the house and training. While he is not a destructive dog he will pace and whine if he hasn't had enough exercise.

And Diesel is by no means a high energy GSD. Compared to some he is considered quite lazy for his breed. I grew up around GSD's, at one point we had 5 in the family and that is how I fell in love with them.

Diesel will herd slightly but not to the extent of heel nipping. He will herd Willow back if she goes too far ahead and likes my young cousins to be kept together but is not obsessive with it. 

I went from being around Shepherds to owning a terrier to owning a Shepherd then a Golden. I think going from Golden to GSD would be quite a shock.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The one person attitude of Shepherds (and most sighthounds too) is what makes them appealing to me. If I could change ONE thing about Goldens, they'd ignore everyone but their owners and special friends  (Of course I wouldn't... since that's not really correct for a Golden... I'm just saying... the one thing that I don't like about the breed is that most Goldens will practically go insane with joy over any random person). 

However, when talking GSD vs sighthound, for ME sighthounds win because they generally don't bark, and they don't need the exercise on a daily basis of a GSD.


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a GSD that comes EVERY SINGLE DAY for day care at my kennel and frequently on weekends. Everything PointeGold said is true and THEN some. That describes Dana to a T. Her owner is a lovely woman. Single and mid aged. Lives by herself with elderly parents close by to take care of. She is a very SOFT woman and a Golden would have been better suited for her. 
Her shep also has weather related issues...if its going to storm or windy she is a basket case. She is on clomacalm twice a day, CLIMBS a six foot fence like its nothing and will destroy fencing unless it is 9 guage and small link...she is hard headed. If she doesn't want to do it. She doesn't. I spent days trying to train her to come when she is called...I stopped short of an E collar but I think that is what she needs. We have her on a lunge line when ever she is out playing...and STILL have a hard time catching her. She tests my patience every day....she lacks discipline at home...her owner just can't do it. Very Very frustrating.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Spun Gold said:


> Everything PointeGold said is true and THEN some.


 
Wow. Amazing. I just made all that stuff up, like I usually do. :curtain:


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

I would have a mixed breed. My last dog was Golden and probably lab & Chow or maybe Newfoundland. I also really believe in adopting from the SPCA.

Don't get me wrong - I love Goldens (obviously!) but something about those mixed up pups really attracts me. I'm thinking that once my boy is 2 or 3 years old I'll adopt another dog from the shelter.

If I had to choose a breed, maybe a regular red collie. I think they're awfully pretty and I hear good things about their behavior.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

PG, what is a bloodhound like?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My best friend in childhood had a Bloodhound. He was super sweet, playful, LOVED to swim (we couldn't keep him out of the pool at her house!). He was, however, very big and rough and they had a hard time with him. He stank too! But, they fed him cheap food. He was a lot of dog and needed tons of exercise, but he was as gentle as a lamb. That's my only experience with Bloodhounds, personally. They had a Basset also who was a lot easier dog to handle and calmer.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> PG, what is a bloodhound like?


Love 'em. In spite of being sloppy, drooly, very stubborn, difficult to housebreak, and very prone to skin problems and a relatively short lifespan, as well as a tendency towards dog to dog agressiveness. They also have a very distinct odor, even when kept bathed. My maid of honor had Bloodhounds. They were cool dogs, especially when they lived at _her _house and not mine.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, this one had terrible skin. I assumed it was the lousy food they fed their dogs, but it sounds like it can be a breed problem, along with the smell in spite of how often they bathed him.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I :heartbeat goldens. I've always liked bernies, chessies, and labs. I don't think I could be without a golden, BUT I'd consider a daschund. What do you know about long-haired daschunds? I've always thought they were cute, but don't know a lot about their temperaments. Anybody have one or know one?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I like LH ones... the smooths are not as nice IMO!


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I :heartbeat goldens. I've always liked bernies, chessies, and labs. I don't think I could be without a golden, BUT I'd consider a daschund. What do you know about long-haired daschunds? I've always thought they were cute, but don't know a lot about their temperaments. Anybody have one or know one?


 
Spine problems due to the obvious, but I love the long hairs standards that board with me, they are so sweet!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd be really sad if there was no Goldens...
but maybe:
- Labrador Retriever (any colour)
- Flat Coated Retriever
- Syberian Husky
- Border Collie


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My first dog as a child was a Smooth Dachshund. I'd have a Wire, these days, before any other variety.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I will always have a Hovawart!.
As a 2nd breed,it would be:Leonberger,Long-Hair GSD,Golden,Pyrenean Shepherds,aussies,Border-Collies,Toller,Flat-Coated retriever.
I,also,love the Borzoi!.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I might be cured of my bloodhound choice. . . I wonder if rough collies have many drawbacks?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I,actually,don't know if I'll get another golden!.
Priska is so perfect in character and they have so many health problems
I,just,don't know if the next golden will be as good or as healthy as her is!.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> I,actually,don't know if I'll get another golden!.
> Priska is so perfect in character and they have so many health problems
> I,just,don't know if the next golden will be as good or as healthy as her is!.


I choose a Golden for many reasons. They are one breed that is well known for being good, obedient, intelligent, gentle, and healthy dogs. Sure every breed has health issues but, I wouldn't say Goldens have more health issues than any other breed. Bernese Mountain Dogs are known to have a high risk of cancer, Huskies are known to have eye issues, ect. If you are careful in choosing your next Golden the chances of having a healthy one are good. Also, the chances of having a good natured GR is really good.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

If I didn't have a Golden or my Flattie, I'd go for

German Sheppard
Rhodesian Rhidgeback
Italian Spinone
Basset Hound


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd defiinitely say health is a drawback of Goldens and GSDs, two of my favorites. In fact, it's one reason I started looking into Whippets seriously (after falling in love with three I met at a park as a teen, then falling in love again with many of them at lure trials when I was teen also). 

That said, the worst I have had on my adult life with Goldens I brought home (be they puppies or rescues) is obese rescues with ear infections and/or skin issues, and a few months of my exercise and good food cured them beautifully. 

I suspect one or two of my Golden fosters have had hip issues, but again, the visable signs of such disappeared after just a few weeks of routine swimming and good food. I've certainly never had a foster that even came close to needing any type of surgery or medication or anything, no matter how poorly bred. 

I think a lot of that is just plain luck on my part. I would be quite upset if I purchased a puppy (of any price from any source) and s/he was crippled and required thousands of dollars of surgery. The potential of that is enough to make me lean towards a breed without incidence of hip or other life altering problems, but ultimately, my final choice of a breed will be based on appearance and temperament and what I am seeking in that particular dog.

Whippets when I bought my senior truly had no real concerns except separation anxiety, but just in the past decade, heart disease has become a big issue. The breeder of my 2nd one is IMO one of the few that has stayed away entirely from it. However, with a somewhat limited gene pool, that might prove difficult forever. Ten years ago, I wouldn't have asked for any clearances for a Whippet puppy- even a very costly show one- except CERF (and eye problems are almost unheard of, but it's still just the "done" thing to get an annual CERF just in case). Now, I'd ask for an OFA heart clearance on both parents, all four grandparents, and as many uncles and aunts as possible- as well as a guarantee against heart disease for up to at least the age of two. There is still no reason to X ray Whippets for hip or elbow issues before breeding... and I hope it stays that way. 

Other sighthounds are similar, hearts being the common weakness, and in some cases like the Borzoi, bloat is an issue. It's just as horrible as hip dysplasia IMO, maybe worse since it's often fatal. I am very grateful I don't have to worry about bloat with Whippets, because it really scares me. 

So, the moral of the story is, whatever breed you own, you could get lucky for many years even if you're careless, or you could buy a top notch pup in the healthiest breed imagineable and get burned- nature always wins. If you really want a certain breed- it's worth the risk!


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

I'd be dead sad not having any goldens.
But if I had to choose:
Flattie
Black lab

Definately not:
guarding breeds
collies or any sheepdogs
terriers
hounds


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There's a Saluki who walks at Ferry Beach in the summers, and all eyes are riveted to this glamorous creature. He can cover so much ground out in the horizon chasing seagulls. It takes my breath away to see him run. I don't no one thing about them, except that this one dog is gentle and friendly.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

If I didn't have my Goldens, I'd have a

*HELL OF A LOT MORE MONEY!!! :--crazy:*


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

wishihad2goldens said:


> I'd GET a Golden. They're the only dog for us! :smooch:


Brilliant answer! lol

I'd say a German Shepard. I think they're beautiful and I've always wanted one...


----------



## Molly&Me (Feb 2, 2009)

Definitely a Bernese.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They sure are beautiful- some can be very timid which is a shame. But they are a sight to see running full out. How neat that you get to see one in his glory on the beach!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> If I didn't have my Goldens, I'd have a
> 
> *HELL OF A LOT MORE MONEY!!! :--crazy:*


The best answer I have seen! LOL


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

I would love to get another golden buddy for Deacon...but if I couldn't I've always loved Great Danes, Newfs, German Shepherds, and Viszlas. So I'd need a bigger house too!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> He will herd Willow back if she goes too far ahead and likes my young cousins to be kept together but is not obsessive with it.
> 
> Lol, can just picture the scene. There is something very endearing about Diesel.
> Oh and I would have to say border collie if I couldn't have a golden.


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

If I didn't have a Golden Retriever, I would have a Belgian Malinois. ^-^


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I too will always have a Golden but I'd like to one day have a Newfie or an Australian Sheparad. There are other breeds too but those stick out in my mind the most.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Smaller than a gr: I would choose a "koojkerhondje": small to medium dutch breed not unlike a toller. Nice for the elderly. Very beautiful too.
Golden retriever alike but more protective? A blond hovawart of course!
Something exquisite? I would like to draw attention to these (French) breeds:
épagneul Français, épagneul picard, épagneul blue de picardie, epagneul de pont d'audemer
(épagneul = spaniel)
Do google, and admire them... while you still can. These breeds are in danger of disappearing:very beautiful and healthy dogs with a sweet temperament, but nobody knows them, so nobody wants them: the cinderellas of the dog-breeds! What a shame!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am familiar with them, but only from books! Neat dogs.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> My friend Annie "rescued" err purchased two rough collies from a show breeder in Florida (the older collies were "debarked", so Annie couldnt leave the pups). Anyway, these are two of the best dogs, warm-hearted,kingly and kindly. And yes, I'm busted, they look like more beautiful lassies! My dad read all the Albert Payson Terhune collie books to me, like Lad Of Sunnybank Farm- which is where my collie crush probably originated


If not Golden's then another Collie. I grew up with them. My favorite childhood books were about Lad and the Collies of Sunnybank Farm. I cry every time I read the tribute to Lad at the end of Lad A Dog- 'Thoroughbred In Body & Soul. The gravesite as well as Sunnybank Farm is preserved and maintained still today. Here's a link to the site with old pictures, the gravesites of all the dogs, and other interesting tidbits.
http://www.sunnybankcollies.us/

These books were also made into movies and are still available on line. All based on true stories. If you want a great laugh, read how the Terhune's came to have Lad and how he confronted a would be robber. Too funny! Also, how he saved a young girls life from a poisonous snake bite...You'll fall in love with these dogs.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

I dunno... I like Goldens only to be honest. I do like Old English Sheepdogs, but they are difficult to train so I wouldn't have one with the kids and I dunno, I doubt I'd ever get one. Goldens for life.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love Collies- what a cool website. Lad and his friends were very loved to me growing up for sure


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I love Collies- what a cool website. Lad and his friends were very loved to me growing up for sure


Have you read the books? I still have mine. I gave my daughter a copy of Lad A Dog for her 9th Birthday and she has since loaned it to her cousins who are all meeting and loving Lad. A great read. The old movies are good too.

Here's a pic of one of our Collie, Heidi, and our Doodle Tiffany in 1978. Of course we didn't know what Doodles were way back then. We just thought she was cute.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful collie!!! 

Oh yes I loved the books- I still have all mine. Maybe someday my son will read them.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd have a hair free house!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hair Free House? What's that? 

Our first Collie was a male named Lad...I have to find his picture. I have these at hand because I'm scanning all of my parents old photos for them. I've been walking down memory land since Christmas. Kinda nice.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That was a really gorgeous Collie you had- his ears even tipped (often you have to glue them from what I understand, as puppies, or they go prick like a German Shepherd's). Great dogs for sure! 

It's a lot of fun going through old pictures, too!


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

I'd feel real bad for the people around me, because I'd be much less happy than I am now!


----------



## JohnTIZ (Jan 9, 2009)

If I didn't have a golden... I'd get one.

That aside, our other dog is a border collie. Our next other dog will be a flattie ...or big oafish newfie if I have my way.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 19, 2009)

#1 German Shepherd Dog (All white or sable)
#2 Doberman Pinscher (Blue)
#3 American Pitbull Terrier (A very light brown with white, like the pic below)


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thats a nice looking dog..my son had a pit that is the prettiest blue/grey coat. I love the color, but his head is to large for me.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Volpe said:


> If I didn't have a Golden Retriever, I would have a Belgian Malinois. ^-^


Oooh yes. Not sure I could live with one or give it the work and stimulation it would need but I do love them.

I am still quite surprised that I ended up with a golden as I have never been a gundog fan. Always favoured dogs that were big and aloof or small and scrappy! I now love goldens and I'm starting to warm to other gundogs too!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd have another golden!!  Before Kirby, we had an Alaskan Malamute and she was a great dog, too. 
At last year's Pet Expo in Green Bay, they had "field" Irish Setters and they were beautiful! Don't know anything about their temperment, though. (See pic) I also like Great Pyrennes.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Oooh yes. Not sure I could live with one or give it the work and stimulation it would need but I do love them.
> 
> I am still quite surprised that I ended up with a golden as I have never been a gundog fan. Always favoured dogs that were big and aloof or small and scrappy! I now love goldens and I'm starting to warm to other gundogs too!





Volpe said:


> If I didn't have a Golden Retriever, I would have a Belgian Malinois. ^-^


DH and I are seriously adding another dog to our family and the German Shepherd Dog is top on the list (working line, black or bi-colour preferably but colour is secondary). Looking for a GSD is much harder than looking for a Golden Retriever as I do not want a conformation dog, but one that is proven in a sport like Schutzhund or herding.

I would agree with ACC that I would prefer my dog to love only my family and friends rather than any stranger so I would say my own temperament as a person is as a aloof as a GSD! Wiggs makes me more sociable haha.

Other breeds I would consider now are the Beauceron (Berger de Beauce), Kuvasz, Flat-Coated Retriever, Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever...

I wouldn't consider a Belgian Malinois as I think it would WAY TOO MUCH dog for me. I've heard of them being called Malinuts :curtain:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I'd have*

I definitely would have another Golden Retriever, and another Samoyed, they are WONDERFUL dogs too and great with kids.
There are so many breeds I love: Flat Coated Retrievers, Australian Shepherds, Collies, Shelties, Siberian Husky, Malamutes!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

tintallie said:


> DH and I are seriously adding another dog to our family and the German Shepherd Dog is top on the list (working line, black or bi-colour preferably but colour is secondary). Looking for a GSD is much harder than looking for a Golden Retriever as I do not want a conformation dog, but one that is proven in a sport like Schutzhund or herding.
> 
> I would agree with ACC that I would prefer my dog to love only my family and friends rather than any stranger so I would say my own temperament as a person is as a aloof as a GSD! Wiggs makes me more sociable haha.
> 
> ...


I agree about the Mals!

Having a Czech black sable GSD would be a dream for me! Like Congo Vikar (SchH3, IPO3, ZVV2) here.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I agree about the Mals!
> 
> Having a Czech black sable GSD would be a dream for me! Like Congo Vikar (SchH3, IPO3, ZVV2) here.


Apparently Congo Vikar is now in Montana with Van Den Heuvel K9.

I'm quite fond of looking at Hannes at Von Grunheide (http://www.vongrunheideshepherds.com/maledogs.html).


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

A Bernese Mountain Dog.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> My first dog as a child was a Smooth Dachshund. I'd have a Wire, these days, before any other variety.


Mine too, but was a _Standard_ Dachsund, I guess it would be called. Not the mini's of today. He weighed in probably around 45 lbs., My Grandad bred several litters from his Dunderbeckie. I had one of her sons - Schnapps. 
(The neighbors thought I had a lisp and constantly corrected me to call him 'Snaps' :doh


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

OK - I'm posting at the end of this thread rather than starting a new one, but I'll start a new one if I don't get any responses here.

Has anybody ever had a Novia Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever (Toller)? For some reason they've captured my imagination a little, and even though I've never met one, I'm romantically entertaining the idea of having one at some point. I need to do lots more research and actually meet a bunch of them before I would ever really consider making that decision, but I'm curious if anybody here has had personal experience.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We looked into them. They are BEAUTIFUL! And a quality one will cost you about the same as a quality golden. I have some contacts if you'd ever want them. But we found out that they are VERY high energy. Similar to a field golden. But it doesn't look like that scares you. 

Here is a site you might want to play on: http://www.nsdtrc-usa.org/

Good luck!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Nothing but gold here.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Tippykayak--ask Ardeagold. Her one pup is either a golden or a toller (she was a rescue) ...she knows a lot about things.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> OK - I'm posting at the end of this thread rather than starting a new one, but I'll start a new one if I don't get any responses here.
> 
> Has anybody ever had a Novia Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever (Toller)? For some reason they've captured my imagination a little, and even though I've never met one, I'm romantically entertaining the idea of having one at some point. I need to do lots more research and actually meet a bunch of them before I would ever really consider making that decision, but I'm curious if anybody here has had personal experience.


I've never had one, but I remember seriously researching the dog because it seemed so similar to a golden in both temperament and appearances (aside from some minor differences), and found that basically no one in the US breeds those dogs. I too am interested to see if anyone has ever had one of these dogs.

Have you ever seen some of the Youtube videos on duck tolling retrievers? I guess they have this characteristic "scream" they do when they get really excited. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewBMSFWvaao 

To me it sounds more like a little peeping sound than a scream, but it's interesting. Wonder what they were so excited about?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> I've never had one, but I remember seriously researching the dog because it seemed so similar to a golden in both temperament and appearances (aside from some minor differences), and found that basically no one in the US breeds those dogs. I too am interested to see if anyone has ever had one of these dogs.
> 
> Have you ever seen some of the Youtube videos on duck tolling retrievers? I guess they have this characteristic "scream" they do when they get really excited. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewBMSFWvaao
> 
> To me it sounds more like a little peeping sound than a scream, but it's interesting. Wonder what they were so excited about?


Yeah - I had heard there were only a few hundred produced in the US each year and that it wasn't uncommon to wait 6 months or more for one. Waiting I can do. 

One thing I've been reading is that they're much more driven than a typical Golden and really _need_ to feel that they're working on a consistent basis. I've always loved the drivey quality of the Goldens I've picked out (both were from strong working lines), and I'm wondering if a Toller would be as good a house companion post-exercise as my drivey Goldens have been. I'm just worried that a Toller would be _too_ driven and not be able to relax and snuggle up after a day's exercise.

It sounds like they do make good home companions if you exercise their bodies and minds enough, but I need to talk to people who actually live with them, particularly people who live with Tollers from whatever breeder I look at.

And of course, the burning question, would a Toller make a good friend to a Golden, or is the Toller going to get too worked up if he feels he's in competition for a ball or a treat or whatever?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

The new fetchdog.com catalog features a toller (I think) and man is it cute!

http://www.fetchdog.com/shop/dogbeds/dogpillows/cloud-nine-bed-rectangle/H10086

I spoke with a toller breeder in the US once. She is in Minnesota. Here is the web site: http://www.vermiliontollers.com

Her name is Kathy and she has a lot of connections to other US breeders.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

If I didn't have a Golden... I'd have a:

Bernese Mountain Dog, Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, Pembroke Welsh Corgi, Greyhound, Standard Poodle, Black Lab, Polish Lowland Sheepdog, or a Mutt. I do also really love Airedales (I'm sure I butchered the spelling), but don't think I'm at a stage in my life suited for their personality.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

If I didn't have a golden I would cry - but I would also like to have Berner, Newf, Flat coat - Boarder Collie - Mastiff - Bassett.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> On my list are both English Cocker and Standard Poodle. Because I am a breeder, I would mate the two. And then I would have me some Francais-Anglais Cockney da Pous.



:--dumbfounded:roflmao Are you taking names now for the litter?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If I didn't have a golden, I'd probably be so sad I wouldn't even want a dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Are springer spaniels very healthy dogs, aside from "springer rage"? Do they have huge cancer worries like our goldies?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> OK - I'm posting at the end of this thread rather than starting a new one, but I'll start a new one if I don't get any responses here.
> 
> Has anybody ever had a Novia Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever (Toller)? For some reason they've captured my imagination a little, and even though I've never met one, I'm romantically entertaining the idea of having one at some point. I need to do lots more research and actually meet a bunch of them before I would ever really consider making that decision, but I'm curious if anybody here has had personal experience.



Ive seen several Tollers from this kennel...nice dogs...very bright. Not any more intense then an active retriever. I know a Toller from a different breeder that shares her home with Aussies and fits right in...
Dan and Sue are active in the Penobscot Hunting Retriever Club and lots of other clubs. Although Ive never spoken directly with them about what clearances they do....Structure is clearly very important to them as they actively work their dogs. I have seen them at many heart/eye clinics.
Ive seen Dan handle his dogs at hunt tests...very nice working dogs.
http://www.wassookeagretrievers.com/


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Are springer spaniels very healthy dogs, aside from "springer rage"? Do they have huge cancer worries like our goldies?


 
Jill... from what I've read "springer rage" has been found to be a form of epilepsy. While I've known of springers having cancers, it doesn't seem as hugely prevalent as with our sweet goldens. Even thru springer rescue (ESRA) there are a surprising (to me anyway) number of dogs in their teens. Although my sweet goldens will always be #1 in my heart, I can't imagine my house without a spazzy springer.


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

If I didn't have a Golden, I would look at a Lab or Border Collie. I'm glad I have a Golden though!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Ive seen several Tollers from this kennel...nice dogs...very bright. Not any more intense then an active retriever. I know a Toller from a different breeder that shares her home with Aussies and fits right in...
> Dan and Sue are active in the Penobscot Hunting Retriever Club and lots of other clubs. Although Ive never spoken directly with them about what clearances they do....Structure is clearly very important to them as they actively work their dogs. I have seen them at many heart/eye clinics.
> Ive seen Dan handle his dogs at hunt tests...very nice working dogs.
> http://www.wassookeagretrievers.com/


Hey thanks. They came highly recommended as I was poking around. The folks I'm renting my VT house from this summer have had one Toller at a time for ages and just got a new pup. They took her to Canada before I got here, so I didn't actually meet her, but they've been a great resource too.


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

While having a golden - cant live without em id want to add a newfi, nova scotia duck toller, flat coat and an irish setter. Yet the newfoundlands, tollers, flat coats, goldens and setters are all prone to cancer and hip dysplasia(spelling).


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

My list would be (likely in this order):

Nova Scotia Duck Toller
Bernese Mountain Dog
Border Collie
Chocolate or Black Lab
German Shepherd



tippykayak said:


> Has anybody ever had a Novia Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever (Toller)? For some reason they've captured my imagination a little, and even though I've never met one, I'm romantically entertaining the idea of having one at some point. I need to do lots more research and actually meet a bunch of them before I would ever really consider making that decision, but I'm curious if anybody here has had personal experience.


Tippy, my aunt & uncle are on their 4th NSDTR, they have always had 2 at a time, and they are fantastic dogs. I lived with them for a summer and absolutely fell in LOVE with them. Their most recent addition (named "Thunder") was FULL of energy. They live outside of Calgary, Alberta on an acreage and Thunder would literally do laps of the 4-acre fenced in area non stop. At one point in the summer they had him at the vet and had to crate him for 2 weeks because he was running so much that he was wearing out the pads on his paws! The biggest difference between them and GR's is that they require even more exercise and get bored quite easily. My uncle built them these crazy looking harnesses out of those floating pool noodles and duct-tape so that they couldn't escape through the holes in the fence to play with the horses next door. Otherwise they were extremely affectionate, easy to train and generally beautiful looking dogs. If you want their contacts from up in Canada, just let me know and I will drop them a line!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

I have the following dogs here at home...
Border Collie
Australian Cattle Dog
Yellow Lab mix
Chihuahua
and my Golden...

All I want anymore are Goldens.. Only Goldens....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I originally started this thread a few months ago, and after what I've seen since then, my list is shorter. If I didn't have a golden the only two breeds I've really fallen in love with are tollers and Australian shepherds. If we had the space and time I would love a toller. And I found a great breeder before we got Bogey, but it just wouldn't work for us right now. 

But a puppy from that breeder is actually in our obedience class and he is one of the best pups I've seen.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This is an old thread, but I went back to find it because over the past 18 months I think my mind has changed a bit. If I were looking around today for something other than a golden the breeds that would interest me are:


English field cocker spaniel - Bogey trains with one that I am just in love with
Bearded collie
Flat coated retriever
I would also love to rescue a black lab/golden mix that looks like Ranger on the forum
Vizsla


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

If I didn't have a golden I'd have to get an english mastiff, a great dane or a german shepard (I love big dogs )


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm sticking with my choice of a sable rough collie. I really love the look of coated dogs above short hair, which is the only reason I'd rule out the vizsla. If Cavaliers didnt have heart issues, I would love one bc of their happy, dancing eyes and playful ways. I agree with Bogey'sMom on the field springers- love to have one. Ditto a quality English or Irish setter. Cancer in our goldens is all I can take for emotional trauma: the flat coats, the boxers, and the Bernese MT DOG are ruled out for me healthwise even though I love them all


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Lab...Lab...Lab...I have my sons two here right now while he is vacationing. Riley is a 90lb hug...he thinks he's a 10 lb lap dog. Max is much higher energy, like...ball...ball...squirrel! They are the sweetest boys!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

An Aussie or a Weimeraner. DH wants a standard Schnauzer


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If I didn't have a Golden... I probably wouldn't have a dog. 

Don't get me wrong - I LOVE many other breeds. Just not enough to have one. I've only ever had Goldens. I could never imagine having another breed.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is my list:

1. German Shepherd - it's what I grew up with and is still one of my favorite breeds
2. Bloodhound 
3. St. Bernard
4. Yellow Lab
5. English Bulldog
6. Bernese Mountain Dog


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I've always wanted a rough coated collie - not from Lassie, but from the books about the collie named Laddie...obviously a knock off or something but I LOVED those books. So my list goes:

- rough coated collie
- golden retriever (since i "technically" don't have one right now)
- whatever rescue dog eventually ends up in my life!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ranger said:


> I've always wanted a rough coated collie - not from Lassie, but from the books about the collie named Laddie...obviously a knock off or something but I LOVED those books. So my list goes:
> 
> - rough coated collie
> - golden retriever (since i "technically" don't have one right now)
> - whatever rescue dog eventually ends up in my life!


Me too! It was the Sunnybank Collie books: Lad, A Dog, Laddie Of Sunnybank, etc. Irish Red, etc is where my setter thing comes from, lol


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Those were the best books!! I wish I could find them now...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

For the first 'family' dog we would have wanted either a golden, lab, berner, or boxer. 

when im older i will be getting/have

great dane, golden, GSD, Pitbull, Lab.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

ScoutsMom12 said:


> I'd have a lab of any color, although my younger brother (17) thinks it should be a chocolate so we would have one of each color in the family
> 
> Or
> 
> A Brittany, we used to do show and field with ours when I was young. Rosie was a great dog.


These would be my choices too. And a Toller and a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

There are so many breeds of dogs that I just adore. I would love to have a...
-Aussie
-Vizsla
-Whippet
-Berner
-Newfie
-Chocolate lab
-Standard poodle


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We always wanted a collie.... and now our family has one. :]

One thing I should warn anyone who might be interested in the breed.... be prepared for matts. Especially since your dog might be like ours and hate being brushed (sensitive, does not like fur being pulled). And you can tell they weren't bred for running through the woods and marshies, because you have to pick weeds, dirt, burrs, leaves out of their fur every single time they come back in from outside. And you have to clean their fur every single time they pee, because they dribble on their belly fur. 

This pic happened when we got him and shortly after he was neutered, so he lost most of his coat. He has a lot more ruff now and admittedly - there's nothing more beautiful than watching a collie running in the front yard with his ruff blowing in the wind. <B


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

As far as other breeds I've always wanted.... (in no particular order)

Kuvasz (they are guard dogs and have that temperament, but I've always liked them)

English Pointer (the lemon or oranges especially)

Tibetan Spaniel (sables)
Labs (yellows - though I like all of the colors)

Clumber Spaniel (since the one won the show at Westminster - so adorable!)

American Cocker (when I was little, I was in love with the buff cocker next door - Rusty!!!!)

Polish Tatra (again - guard dogs, but I love them).


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

This is presuming I couldn't get a golden for some reason... 

1) Labrador Retriever (I like yellow)
2) English Springer Spaniel (I like black and white)
3) German Shepherd Dog (I like the saddle with black and tan colors)


----------



## rem55555 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would have an Old English Sheepdog


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

1) Miniature Schnauzer (I had one for almost 14 years before Gunner)

2) Portuguese Water Dog

If I had a larger house with a big yard, my first choice would be another Golden.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh and deffinatly a Leonberger! SOoo cute<3

http://www.agraria.org/cani/leonberger.JPG


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog (had one and love them - noisy)
Collie
Newfie

But I love my Goldies - they are so perfect!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

* Aussie
* White Siberian Husky
* Samoyed
* Komondor
* White German Shepherd
* Chocolate Lab
* Standard Poodle
* Akita Inu (just based on looks and faithfullness, but I don't think I'd be able to handle it properly)
* Great Dane
* Newfoundland

But I think I'd really like to have a shelter dog, one that really needs a home. That was the original plan before Cooper and I still feel a bit guilty because I went for the sure thing with a Golden. Of course, I don't regret it as Coop is everything we had expected and more, but if I had the chance, I'd like to help a homeless dog.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

If I didnt have a Golden I would definately have a rottie or a german shepard. I have had one of each growing up and adore both breeds, especially their loyalty to their owners. I love that the boys are my dogs but they are too easily bribed by bits of chicken to be daddys boys. LOL. I also want to feel safe and protected when Im home alone, I know that Max will do what he can to protect me but deep down inside his a mushball and would probably lick an intruder to death or sit politely in front of his feet waiting for pets LOL. 

If I didnt have my mini doxie I would get a pomeranian as my next little dog...I love those little dogs they seem so take charge and ready to serve and protect lol..Not that they could do much seeing as they are ankle biters haha.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

The only reason I would get a different breed is to feel safer and secure I hate walking Finn at night or in secluded areas on my own and I plan to be living on my own when I can afford it. I love Finn to pieces but he doesn't offer much comfort he's more of a big teddy bear than a source of protection :. Thats why I'd go for big protective breeds for my next dog like great danes, english mastiffs and german shepards (preferably an english mastiff).


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Great Dane
Weimaraner
Chesapeake Bay retriever
Flat coated Retriever
the list goes on......


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

If I didn't have a golden, our life would be so much more empty and my son wouldn't be growing emotionally at the rate he has been this past year. Life would be so much less if I didn't have a golden. If I couldn't have a golden again, I don't know if I would want another dog ever again.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Newfoundland, great pyrenees, and chow chow!


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I would have a:
> 
> Flat-coated Retriever
> Toller
> ...


I thought the Flat coat retriever line had cancer real bad.. I do love that look though. I LOVE the Pyrenees dog.


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

All dogs are great and all owners will argue each other under the table as to which is the better breed. To each his or her own, I say. Variety is the spice of life and all that. Just because I chose another golden... *ahem*

As for what other breed would fit into my family’s lifestyle, here they are in no particular order:

* Tri Color Rough Collie -- My mom owned two show-quality Roughs, one of which won his group and might have won Best of Show had my mom not got a bad case of show jitters/panic and refused to take him in. Mind you, all of that happened was before I was born. 
* Lab -- I grew up with one. Super smart, totally cool and loved everyone. 
* German Sheppard -- I’ve never had one, but I’ve been around plenty.
* Labradoodle (the 3/4 Lab kind). They look like a golden but shed less and I hear have a lifespan of around 14-17.

I’m also not opposed to a rescue dog, provided it has a great personality and is good with dogs and cats.


----------

